# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  من هو الشيخ سليمان بن محمد اللهيميد؟ أريد أن أعرفه.

## أبو مساعد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
وجدت مؤلفات ودروس وأشرطة, قرأت الكتب وسمعت الأشرطة,فاستفدت منها..
للشيخ سليمان بن محمد اللهيميد..فمن هو هذا الشيخ, وهل أحد يعرف عنه شيئاً..
أعجبني شرحه على عمدة الأحكام,وكتاب التوحيد,وصحيح مسلم,والأصول الثلاثة,ومنهج السالكين,والقوا  د الأربع,وله مؤلفات: كتاب الطهارة والصلاة والزكاة والصوم والحج والجنائز,
وهي على شكل مجلدات بسيطة وسهلة..فاستفدت منها..
فمن يعرف هذا الشيخ..أسأل الله أن يبارك فيه..

----------


## زاهي الخليوي

الشيخ سليمان بن محمد اللهيميد حفظه الله
سمعت أنه تتلمذ على أشرطة الشيخ محمد العثيمين رحمه الله وأجازه فيها
مدرس في إحدى مدارس رفحاء
التقيت به عدة مرات
له جلسة أسبوعية في منزله - أظنها كل أحد -
له دروس مستمرة في مسجده وفي غرفته الصوتية
مشارك الآن في الدورة العلمية المنهجية في مدينة رفحاء
إن أردت جواله أرسلته لك على الخاص - ان احببت

----------


## أبو مساعد

جزاك الله خير ياشبل الطنايا...
وأما بالنسبة للرقم, فقد حصلت عليه والحمد لله..

----------


## ندى الشمرية

> الشيخ سليمان بن محمد اللهيميد حفظه الله
> سمعت أنه تتلمذ على أشرطة الشيخ محمد العثيمين رحمه الله وأجازه فيها
> مدرس في إحدى مدارس رفحاء
> التقيت به عدة مرات
> له جلسة أسبوعية في منزله - أظنها كل أحد -
> له دروس مستمرة في مسجده وفي غرفته الصوتية
> مشارك الآن في الدورة العلمية المنهجية في مدينة رفحاء
> إن أردت جواله أرسلته لك على الخاص - ان احببت


هل له غرفة صوتية خاصة ,نريد الرابط أكرمك الله

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

انه بإذن الله شيخي وفقه الله (وسأتلمذ عليه  عبر الكتب والاشرطة)وبإذن الله سأزوره في رفحاء
اخي اذهب الى ملتقى اهل الحديث وابحث عن اللهيميد


الشيخ سليمان وفقه الله حريص ما شاء الله على العلم وفقه الله ونفعه للأمه 

اختي في الله يوجد موقع له او هو مشرف عليه وهو (رياض المتقين )وفيه اشياء جديدة وفقكم الله وجزاكم الله خير

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## الورقات

هذا موقع الشيخ

http://www.almotaqeen.net/mak/

----------


## أبو مساعد

جزاكم الله خيراً....

----------


## الورقات

> الشيخ سليمان بن محمد اللهيميد حفظه الله
> سمعت أنه تتلمذ على أشرطة الشيخ محمد العثيمين رحمه الله وأجازه فيها


أنا سمعت أيضا أنه تلميذه .. لكن الذي حسبتُه أنه تتلمذ على الشيخ حقيقةً ( أي جلس عنده ) لا على أشرطته، فأشرطة الشيخ تتلمذ عليها الكثير من الرجال والنساء.. 
من لنا بالاجابة في حال الشيخ ؟

وما الذي تقصده أخي الكريم بإجازة الشيخ له؟ اجازة في الفتوى يعني ؟

----------


## أبو مساعد

> أنا سمعت أيضا أنه تلميذه .. لكن الذي حسبتُه أنه تتلمذ على الشيخ حقيقةً ( أي جلس عنده ) لا على أشرطته، فأشرطة الشيخ تتلمذ عليها الكثير من الرجال والنساء.. 
> من لنا بالاجابة في حال الشيخ ؟
> 
> وما الذي تقصده أخي الكريم بإجازة الشيخ له؟ اجازة في الفتوى يعني ؟


الشيخ سليمان كان يذهب إلى الشيخ بن عثيمين رحمه الله,وقد سمعت بنفسي الشيخ سليمان يتكلم مع الشيخ بن عثيمين رحمه الله في مقطع صوتي له وهو يقول: شيخنا إنا نتقرب إلى الله بحبكم...ألخ والذي يظهر لي أن الشيخ سليمان قد سمع أشرطة الشيخ بن عثيمين كلها..ويعرفها جيداً...وبعضها كررها كالشرح الممتع..أظن كرره مرتين أوثلاث مرات..والله أعلم...

----------


## الورقات

> والذي يظهر لي أن الشيخ سليمان قد سمع أشرطة الشيخ بن عثيمين كلها..ويعرفها جيداً...وبعضها كررها كالشرح الممتع..أظن كرره مرتين أوثلاث مرات..والله أعلم...


ماشاءالله تبارك الله .. الله يرزقنا 
أشكرك أخي الكريم  على هذا التوضيح ،

وأنتظر من الأخ الكريم "شبل الطنايا " التوضيح بشأن الإجازة المذكورة

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

السلام عليكم اخواني هل هل الشيخ سليمان سيزور الرياض؟

----------


## أبو مساعد

> السلام عليكم اخواني هل هل الشيخ سليمان سيزور الرياض؟


 لا أظن أن الشيخ سيأتي الأن حسب ما أعرف..

----------


## أبو مساعد

> السلام عليكم اخواني هل هل الشيخ سليمان سيزور الرياض؟


 أخونا القزلان...
هل كلّمت الأخ أبا راكان...
أظنه يعرف الشيخ جيداً...وهو الذي عرّفني به وبكتبه وذكر لي بعض أخباره...

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

نعم ابو مساعد 

ارجو الرد على الخاص

----------


## مهدى المصرى

سيرة الشيخ ومعلومات عن حياته : 

الشيخ / سليمان بن محمد اللهيميد
السعودية – رفحاء
إمام وخطيب الجمعــة
خريج جماعة تحفيظ القرآن بالسعودية 1422هـ
مدرس العلوم الشرعية
مشائخه :
الشيخ محمد بن صالح عثيمين رحمه الله .
الشيخ المحدث عبد الله السعد .
الشيخ المحدث / عبد العزيز الطريفي .
الشيخ / صالح بن غانم السدلان [ زاد المستقنع ] .
الشيخ / محمد الفراج [ محكمة مكة المكرمة ] .
الشيخ / محمد بن عبد الكريم العامر [ محكمة الرياض ] .
الشيخ / خالد العبيدان [ المعهد العلمي ببريدة ] .
الشيخ / طرقي عقلا [ المعهد العلمي بعرعر ] .
الشيخ صالح منديل التويجري [ محكمة رفحاء ] .
وله موقع على الانترنت : موقع مجلة رياض المتقين
www.almotaqeen.net

----------


## نورالسادات مرباعي

شكرا....................

----------

